# Seeping plastic fuel tank



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Okay, we've had a thread on a cracked battery, so how about how to repair a plastic fuel tank that leaks?

One of my White 2-110's has a slow seep in the fuel tank, I haven't took the strap off that it leaks under but I bet it's right at the seam in the tank. Most plastic tank repair kits specifically state not for use on gas/fuel tanks.

We also run B5 so I imagine the bean oil will add another magnitude of difficulty to the repair. I was even wondering about taking it to a body shop that was competent in welding plastic and see what they say.

Just old enough tractor I'm sure a new tank is not available and for some like this I hate to mess around with a salvage yard.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I would probably try JB WaterWeld as it is supposed to be petroleum resistant....and I think it would work well for diesel. It would be good if the fuel were to be below the seep for awhile and clean the best you could.

http://www.jbweld.com/j-b-weld-to-the-rescue-during-storm-season-makers-of-the-worlds-strongest-bond-urge-consumers-to-be-prepared-for-peak-months/

http://www.jbweld.com/product/j-b-waterweld/

Regards, Mike


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Good luck.

Thought I had a similar problem last summer, I lucked up in it was just the "O" ring around the drain plug.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

urednecku said:


> Good luck.
> 
> Thought I had a similar problem last summer, I lucked up in it was just the "O" ring around the drain plug.


Not that lucky, when it;s cold like now it seeps just enough to keep the tank wet, over the summer if that side was sitting in the sun you'd see a drip once in a while. Its the lower tank so not anywhere near the engine.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I have a semi with a aluminum fuel tank that was patched with the jbwaterweld stuff. Held good until I had a problem this fall with a fuel line. Put a little pressure on it and she opened up. Lost 100 gallons of fuel but it sure made the tank easy to get off and weld up. Oh, did I tell you that after welding it up, I was taking it back to the farm when it blew out of the back of my pickup onto the interstate. Bad day!


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

I tried a couple products two years ago made specifically for plastic fuel tank repair, neither worked. I ended up taking the tractor fuel tank to a guy that does plastic welding. He fixed it right the 1st time and only charged me $60. I watched while he did it and 1st he welded the crack, then put a 8x10 patch of similar material over the crack and welded 2 passes around the patch. He told me using similar material is important for a good weld.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

carcajou said:


> I tried a couple products two years ago made specifically for plastic fuel tank repair, neither worked. I ended up taking the tractor fuel tank to a guy that does plastic welding. He fixed it right the 1st time and only charged me $60. I watched while he did it and 1st he welded the crack, then put a 8x10 patch of similar material over the crack and welded 2 passes around the patch. He told me using similar material is important for a good weld.


Yah, the guy that sold tanks around here forever showed me how to weld plastic saddle tanks and nurse tanks. Similar material is a must, is a good trick but in some cases, especially the "clear" tanks the plastic gets degraded enough by UV rays it's a waste of time even attempting it. Kinda like oxy/acetylene welding actually. I'm just not knowledgeable enough on what kind of plastic the tank may be to attempt it myself.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Seal-All. It is gas and oil resistent.

My wife had a leak in the gas tank on her car. She was in the mall parking lot, came out and the fire department was spraying water under her car. Had a wrecker bring the car home. Took it to a local mechanic. He poured 5 gallons of gas in, crawled under to see where the hole was. Took a $1.00 tube of Seal-All, squirted some on a piece of cardboard and pressed it against the leak. He held it there for a bit then crawled back out.

Never leaked again and had the cardboard on the bottom of the tank when we sold the car.

I also use it to seal the RubberMade water troughs that all seem to crack around the drain.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

I have fixed gas tanks with seal all but for some reason it won't work with diesel fuel.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

Make sure it is empty ,clean the area that needs fixin, they have some epoxy sealers that work on plastic. I use alot of jb weld quik, also some putty steel. HEY they do make a patch that is top shelf !! Just now thought of it comes in a big patch with adhesive already to go , peel backing off cut to size fist . that would work perfect . do a google I bet you will find it my local farm suppiler has a display of it and they gave me some to sample. I was impressed, I am bad with names ok lol


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> I have a semi with a aluminum fuel tank that was patched with the jbwaterweld stuff. Held good until I had a problem this fall with a fuel line. Put a little pressure on it and she opened up. Lost 100 gallons of fuel but it sure made the tank easy to get off and weld up. Oh, did I tell you that after welding it up, I was taking it back to the farm when it blew out of the back of my pickup onto the interstate. Bad day!


"Bad day" is an understatement.....I thought stuff like that only happens to me!


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Mini-Weld plastic welder is your friend. Think mine cost $270 and welded a chainsaw gas tank, a chemical inductor, and some car interior parts.

When I get to work in the morning I will look up the actual name and number of the plastic welder.


----------

